# Going From CM9 Back To CM7 Any Problems?



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to test out CM9, but I want to be able to go back to CM7 if there are any problems. Anyone try this and have any problems? Using a CM7 backup and flashing it over CM9 in CWM.

thanks


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

try it out and let me know. i will be flashing CM9 over Xron in CWM. going to make a backup of my current Xron before hand. however, i find it just as easy/fast to flash a fresh ROM install and use titanium to restore apps. so i may just flash away (since i have a CM7 A3.5 backup)


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

I went back to CM7 no problems.

I tried installing CM9, didn't work, boot looped. Went back to CM7, worked fine. Reinstalled CM9, now it works perfectly.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Cm9 is much better the cm7. Have no issues at all so far

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sepharite said:


> I went back to CM7 no problems.
> 
> I tried installing CM9, didn't work, boot looped. Went back to CM7, worked fine. Reinstalled CM9, now it works perfectly.


how did you go back to cm7? you reinstalled it? via ACMEinstaller or CWM?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Before you install CM9, reboot into ClockworkMod and do a backup. Then, if anything goes wrong or if you just want to revert back to CM7, you can just restore that backup in ClockworkMod.


----------



## babecka (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, you should also do a nandroid regardless of how you install (acmeinstaller2 or the wipe wipe wipe install). It is just like flashing roms on your phone...always make a nandroid.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

the backup in cwm is not a nandroid?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

That's what he means, he's just adding that you should do it no matter what method you use to upgrade from CM7 to CM9.


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm planning on upgrading when I get home. 
Do I have to use the acmeinstaller2? I thought so but it seems people are just using clockwork and getting away with it. If just CWM, just do a backup, then wipe data/factory reset, then apply zip from sdcard like any other rom or is there more??
Thanks


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i forgot about cwm backup.. i think i will do a backup in cwm, finally try cm9 and if i don't like it, go back to cm7 thx for the advice

edit: installed cm9 lol ... looks quite good but tried hot pursuit and audio shuttering a lot ... much more than cm7


----------

